
Building sustainable microservices – our opinions and advice - zgryw
https://building.echo.co.uk/microservices-opinions-and-advice/
======
alexrbarlow
Hi, I'm the Author of this. Feel free to ask any questions!

~~~
dreur
Thanks a lot for this post.

Could you expand on the techniques you use to implement idempotency in your
workers/queues and in your rpcs?

I have seen a mix of doing nothing if there is nothing to do, locking, using a
idempotency key and so on. But I am always curious to see what others do.

~~~
alexrbarlow
Yeah, basically all of the above. We rely heavily on database row locking and
then checking if it's already done. Sometimes you just don't need to check to
(for example, just updating a timestamp)

